# Ariens 922003 15030 w/Bald Tires - Replace or Upgrade Options?



## Krylos (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello,
I'm new here. I tried the search function, but apparently I don't know how to use it correctly because no matter what I typed into it, it came back with zero results.

Yesterday I picked up an old Ariens snowblower, model# 922003 serial# 015030 for $50. I figured it was a great deal, but didn't realize till I got it home that the tires were bald.

I've been looking around and have found the OEM tire/wheel assemblies, but the OEM is the hard rubber tire. I'd really like to figure out how to upgrade to some sort of air filled tire.

Any suggestions?
Krylos


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Krylos, You have the wrong model/serial there. That's the model/serial on the blower bucket. You'll need the one on the back of the tractor unit just under the engine pull starter somewhere. Based on a google of the bucket model, it looks like you may have a standard 1960's Ariens which usually take a 4.10 x 3.5 - 6 stud tire. Check the size to be sure but if so, I got two at Tractor Supply for $18 a piece right off the shelf. Removing them, cleaning and painting the rims, saving the tubes, and re-assembling without ruining the tubes was a chore but worth it to know I'll never have a problem with them.

Hi-Run Stud Tire, 4.10 x 3.5 - 6 - 0303092 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## Krylos (Dec 31, 2012)

I will have to check for the other serial number when I get home. These are three-stud tires though, if that helps at all.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The smaller 922 series had smaller tires than the 924 series.

I upgraded the tires on my 924 series from the 4.10/3.50-6 to the Snow Hogs size 13x5x6. Most people recommend the X-Tracs design, but these have worked good for me.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought about that. It would give me a little more ground speed, and handle height but I cheaped out and used the stock style dealios.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If you have solid rubber tires the rims may be different. It would still be worth finding a used set of ariens rims and air tires for it. Shouldn't be hard to find. 

Look on the back of the tractor section for another set of numbers.

Any other issues with it?

the stud tire he talked about was the tread pattern. not the bolt pattern.


Anyone know if they used the same rim? solid and air


----------



## Krylos (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok, I found the plate with the tractor model number and serial number, but it's pretty much blank. It kinda looked like there might be some numbers stamped, so I rubbed a little grease around, but that didn't help much either. Here's some pics, maybe they will help identify it. 4 hp and 20" cut I believe.


----------



## Krylos (Dec 31, 2012)

I just got in from a test run with it. Everything seems to run just fine. Started on the second pull, threw what little snow I could find very well, just those tires!!!! They gotta go. No traction whatsoever.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

maybe hard to find but they do --or did make chains for those squared hard tires


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

also i recently sold a blower with those tires. the chains on it were home made jobs and worked really well. they took short lengths of small chain from a hardware store, 3 or 4 inches each. then drilled a series of holes through the rim and ran the chain around the tread and ran a nut and bolt through the end links and the rim. worked great looked pretty good as well. here is a pic of another one i had with the same set up. the job was crude but effective. not the greatest pic either.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

With your scoop attachment number 922003,
and it being 4hp and 20"
and it looks like a "6" stamped into the frame near the model number,
and a serial number that looks like 002157,

im going to say its 95% likely you have 1973 model 922006.

There is one more thing than can pin it down..
look for a Tecumseh engine tag, write down any model and serial numbers you find there..that can confirm the model year, which will also confirm the Ariens model number.

Scot


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here are the tires nt40 lanman bought a little cheaper I believe:

4.10/3.50-6 Studded Tire - TiresUSA.com

Here are the sno hogs at a decent price to:

Carlisle Snow Hog 13x5.00-6 A/2PR - tires-easy.com


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Xtracs if you dare

13X5.00-6 2PLY X-TRAC TIRE CARLISLE (TUBELESS) REPLACES CARLISLE 5170161 - Lawn Mower Parts Snow Blower Parts and Small Engine Parts at WNY Small Engines


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

There are plenty of wheels with tire for for it on ebay just bolt on and go.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

69 Ariens or sscotsman with that model does he need a particular size rim for that tire???


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Krylos,

If your interested, here is a post on how to swap out those hard rubbers tires for regular rims and tires. Its worth a read in my opinion.

Modifying a snowblower from hard rubber tires to pneumatic tires

Cody


----------



## Krylos (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet, thanks for all the help, guys. I will look for the engine tag when I get home. I remember it ended in the number 40... it was either HS40 or HF40. I'll confirm that and get back to you tonight.


----------



## Krylos (Dec 31, 2012)

Engine model and serial number:
HS40-55440C
2222B


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Excellent! 
I was wrong about 1973! you actually have a:

1972 Model 922006.

I initially said 1973 because I only had 1973-1974 listed for the model 922006:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

But that is incomplete data..the model 922006 did in fact also exist in 1972, because it is clearly listed on the 1972 Owners manual:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/STOI-72.pdf

Which is dated September 1972.

You engine serial number, 2222, (unusual number! but it happens) means your engine was assembled at Tecumseh on "the 222nd day of a year ending in 2"..
unfortunately Tecumseh didnt bother with 2-digit year codes, so "year ending in 2" could mean 1962, 1972, 1982 or 1992! but in this case we can be certain it means 1972, just because of the machine the engine is bolted to..

The 222nd day of the year is August 10, that is perfect timing..the engine was made in August, shipped to Ariens, and wound up on your 1972 model year machine that went on sale in the Autumn of 1972. case closed! 

Scot


----------



## Krylos (Dec 31, 2012)

Scot,
AWESOME INFO! I'm quite amazed! Even better, I was eventually going to ask for the manual because I couldn't find it on the Ariens website. You must have been reading my mind.

So now, I look for parts compatible with a 922006, correct? I'd like to find direct bolt-on rims. Both the tires suggested above look like good candidates, though the Snow Hogs look like they would have better traction, but I'm the furthest thing from an expert on this forum.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Glad to help! 
you dont have to look for *only* 922006, other models would also have the same wheel parts..need to figure out which ones though..But the best way to search for parts is not to look for parts for a specific model, but instead to find the exact part number, then search for that..

A quick look at photos shows the 922000 series had two types of wheels, the solid wheels and a larger pneumatic wheels..im not sure if they had the same hubs though..a look through the parts diagrams should sort that out..speaking of which, here is your full compliment of manuals:

Owners manual: http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/STOI-72.pdf

Parts and Service manual: http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PRM 22000.pdf

Engine manual: http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

I took a quick scan through the service manual, looks like there are three different types of wheel hubs used on the 922000 series, part numbers 22084, 22018, and 22070.. im not sure what the difference is..further research should be able to work that out.

Scot


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

krylos, My lugs on my wheels are 3.25'' apart. There 3 lug wheels . hope this helps.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Here are the tires nt40 lanman bought a little cheaper I believe:
> 
> 4.10/3.50-6 Studded Tire - TiresUSA.com
> 
> ...


 

I had found some of those but the studs were/are out of stock and everyone wanted a healthy shipping charge. I picked mine up in store.


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

I know this is an older post but i have same machine with 10.25/3.25 solid tires.What did you do to fix.Just bought my machine for 60 dollars runs good but tires are nearing bald. Not sure how machine will even work just planning ahead. Any help with part numbers from you or other members would be appreciated


----------

